# alternate border crossings - WA to Vancouver



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2011)

A few years back someone gave me some alternate border crossings when driving from Seattle, WA to Vancouver.  We'll be driving up on a Tuesday in late August, and I'll be driving back on Sunday, the first weekend in September (the day before Labor Day).  In looking at the data accumulated for the border crossings it looks like it might not be too bad on the way up going through Peace Arch, but the return trip looks like it could be horrible.

It looks like there are two other border crossings, Pacific Highway Crossing and Lynden/Aldergrove.

Does anyone have any input as to which crossing would be the best?  And if I decide to take an alternate, how do I get there?  

TIA


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 6, 2011)

All these crossings are used regularly.  Sometimes one will be less busy than the others, but they all can get backed up.  Generally, the Truck Crossing (Pacific Highway) was less busy than the other two, since it's between them, but again, it's a coin toss on any given day.

Since you're returning on Sunday of a three-day weekend, chances are you won't have quite as much to deal with.  The earlier in the day you cross, the less likely you are to encounter delays.

Sorry there isn't a better answer, but it's the way things work at these three crossings.  Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks.  Last time we took our chances with Peace Arch and sat what seemed like forever in both directions.  I know it was summer, don't remember the day of the week.

I'm just wondering if I do take one of the alternates how much out of the way that will take me, and how much time I'd lose doing that.  I'll probably make myself a nervous wreck several times over before we actually go.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 6, 2011)

We usually listen to traffic reports on the radio and decide which one to use.   We tend to listen to 106.5 out of lynden.  (They play contemporary Christian music.  If you would prefer soft rock, I think kafe 104.3 in Bellingham also has traffic).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 6, 2011)

As you travel north on I-5, just before you get to Bellingham there is an electronic message board that gives wait times at the three border crossings (Peace Arch, Blaine Truck, and Lynden/Alderwood).  Pick whichever one has the least wait time.

I don't have good advice for the return.  I almost always take the Lynden/Crossing because I'm usually bypassing Vancouver on my way to Whistler. Alderwood puts me on the Trans-Can just a few miles over the border.


----------



## BevL (Jul 6, 2011)

They are installing wait time boards by the Port Mann Bridge just outside Vancouver as well, although it may not help you if you commit to the Peace Arch and head through Richmond and down the 99 Highway.

Best bet is to listen to the radio.  Sunday, especially midday will be much better than Monday.  AM730 is an all day all traffic station here that can be helpful.  Sometimes takes a bit to get to the border reports but they are regular, especially on long weekends.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## hellolani (Jul 8, 2011)

*From a regular X-Border shopper*

I just got my Nexus pass, so this is not as much of an issue for me, but bear in mind when you go to Linden / Aldergrove that it is a smaller border outpost so they have fewer lanes open to let people through each way, and it is not a 24 hour border (I think they close at midnight.)

Sumas consistently sucks way less, but it is hella far east to get to.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2011)

hellolani said:


> I just got my Nexus pass, so this is not as much of an issue for me, but bear in mind when you go to Linden / Aldergrove that it is a smaller border outpost so they have fewer lanes open to let people through each way, and it is not a 24 hour border (I think they close at midnight.)
> 
> Sumas consistently sucks way less, but it is hella far east to get to.



Thanks.  I'm still wondering if I detour to use the Linden/Aldergrove crossing how much longer might it take me?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2011)

hellolani said:


> I just got my Nexus pass, so this is not as much of an issue for me, but bear in mind when you go to Linden / Aldergrove that it is a smaller border outpost so they have fewer lanes open to let people through each way, and it is not a 24 hour border (I think they close at midnight.)
> 
> Sumas consistently sucks way less, but it is hella far east to get to.


Smaller can be either good or bad.  Sometimes because it's smaller it's faster to get across.  Most of the time when I cross there isn't any more than a three or four car wait, at least getting into Canada.   But when it gets busy  the wait can get longer.  That's why I say to check the reader board just on I-5 just south of Bellingham.  One time I didn't believe the wait time at Lynden could possibly be as long as described - but it was!!!

Wait times coming back to the US will almost always be longer, no matter which crossing you take.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.

But again, can anyone give me an approximate estimate of how much it would extend the trip by using one of the alternate crossings?  Our ultimate destination is the University of British Columbia in Vancouver.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 8, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But again, can anyone give me an approximate estimate of how much it would extend the trip by using one of the alternate crossings?  Our ultimate destination is the University of British Columbia in Vancouver.



If you're going straight to UBC I'm pretty sure your best option will be to use one of the Blaine crossings - either Peace Arch or the truck crossing.  And matter which crossing you take, try to avoid heading into Vancouver before about 10 am.


----------



## BevL (Jul 8, 2011)

If you take the Lynden/Aldergrove crossing, you will have to cross the Port Mann Bridge which is a massive construction zone right now.  There's no easy way to UBC going that way.

Given that's where you're going I'd do as Steve suggests, take either the Peace Arch or the Douglas Border Crossing.  Then it's up through Richmond, across one of the bridges and up Marine drive and around.  That would be the easiest.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks.  Our flight gets into Seattle at 11:00 a.m. (on a Tuesday) and we'll head up from there.  I anticipate stopping for lunch, probably somewhere in WA, so that would put us at the border in early afternoon.

On the way back I booked a 4:00 p.m. flight out of Seattle on Sunday, I'm planning on leaving in the morning and allowing myself plenty of time.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 9, 2011)

*Another idea*



Luanne said:


> A few years back someone gave me some alternate border crossings when driving from Seattle, WA to Vancouver.  We'll be driving up on a Tuesday in late August, and I'll be driving back on Sunday, the first weekend in September (the day before Labor Day).  In looking at the data accumulated for the border crossings it looks like it might not be too bad on the way up going through Peace Arch, but the return trip looks like it could be horrible.
> 
> It looks like there are two other border crossings, Pacific Highway Crossing and Lynden/Aldergrove.
> 
> ...


How about a car ferry if there is one?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> How about a car ferry if there is one?



There isn't a car ferry to Vancouver from the US.


----------

